# Looking for value of SB indexer?



## unioncreek (Jan 14, 2015)

I have a South Bend indexer model #NDX-102. I have no use for it and so I'm trying to see what it's worth. I also have the dog that goes with it. Any help is greatly appreciated.

Bob


----------



## OldMachinist (Jan 14, 2015)

I've seen a couple of them on Ebay before, they went for $75 to $125.


----------



## Tool-in-the-Box (Jan 14, 2015)

I have one of these in my collection. I paid 500 for it.

Last one on eBay sold for 600.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/South-Bend-7-Metal-Shaper-Indexing-Centers-Dividing-Attachment-Drill-Press-Mill-/171565619773?pt=BI_Tool_Work_Holding&hash=item27f21b9a3d


----------



## MarkStephen (Jan 14, 2015)

Here is one currently for sale - http://www.ebay.com/itm/south-bend-...738?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35e38c4e0a - the add says fork lift loading is free! (at that price, it darn well better be :lmao


----------



## OldMachinist (Jan 14, 2015)

I guess they've gone up in value a little since the last time I looked at one. 

$500 is a bit steep. 

South Bend originally sold them for $67.


----------



## Tool-in-the-Box (Jan 14, 2015)

Assuming your catalog is 1952 the inflation rate puts 67.00 to 580.00 in today's money so it's quite spot on. )


----------



## Bishop (Jan 14, 2015)

I've been looking for one of these for my SB shaper, if you do decide to sell it Id be interested in hearing from you. 

Cheers
shawn


----------



## unioncreek (Jan 14, 2015)

I haven't decided yet whether I am going to sell it.  I'm going to try it nd see how well it will work on my mini mill.Bob


----------



## atwatterkent (Jan 15, 2015)

I use it with my milling attachment to drill hubs for spoke wheels. Never tried it on my shaper.


----------



## Andre (Jan 16, 2015)

I found this online while looking for a metal shaper. On second thought I really should stop looking.....


http://www.ebay.com/itm/south-bend-...738?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35e38c4e0a


----------



## aametalmaster (Jan 17, 2015)

I want one too...Bob


----------



## atwatterkent (Jan 18, 2015)

Mine was included with the purchase of my 1965 SB 10K which I paid $1000 for. I bought the whole lot from a scrapper in Peoria Illinois. He was cleaning out an old hardware store. I believe it was a display model with taper attachment, and rarely used. It included a number of accessories still in the original boxes.


----------



## wlburton (Aug 22, 2018)

This is an old thread, but I thought I would see if anyone could help me on this.  I acquired one of these units which is missing the clamp and the dog.  Both parts seem pretty straightforward to make but I have a question about the dog.  I see that it has three set screws in it (in addition to the screw that locks it to the center)  but I don't understand how they are supposed to work in relation to the clamp so I'm not sure exactly where they should go and what kind of screws they are.  If anyone has one around with an intact dog and clamp I would appreciate some input as to the dimensions of both and especially the purpose and location of the three set screws.  Thanks in advance!

Bill


----------

